# Dreamk HP or Cyfac Nerve



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I am excruciatingly close in ordering a Dream HP in GEO colors (inspired by Spindawg). However, I have an opportunity to get a Cyfac Nerve at the same price. Problem is I can find any reviews on that frame although I've heard great things about the company. Pez or cyclingnews is currently testing one but the full review isn't out yet. Plus, this would be a standard, non-custom, frame.

This next frame will be the complement to my Parlee carbon. I wanted something with a different ride. I think aluminum fits the bill. Any advise out there?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## drew (Mar 8, 2005)

*Dream HP*

I just purchased a Dream HP this Spring and have really enjoyed it- I am also riding a classic 853 steel bike as a commuter and a Canondale Optimo CAAD 7 - all different bikes for sure. The Dream is not as stiff or light or efficient as the Canondale but is a wonderful bike to ride in terms of ride quality. I certainly enjoy both the Dream and the Canondale although for different reasons.


----------

